# What Do Your Grandchildren Call You?



## Lon (Oct 10, 2016)

When my three grandchildren were small they simply called me Grandpa and Grandma for the missus. My SIL parents were called Grandpappy & Nana.
I asked my daughter today what do my four Great Grand children call me and she said they call me Great Grandpa.


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 10, 2016)

Mine call me Nana and I'm satisfied with it.


----------



## Carla (Oct 10, 2016)

Mom-mom. Even the older ones call me that.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 10, 2016)

We decided on Grandma and Grandpa. Mr. Baby is just beginning to chortle but no words yet. Whatever he wants to call us will be just perfect. My parents were Nana and Poppa, hubby's were Ma and Pa.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 10, 2016)

Nana.  Stepgrandson calls me Granny Annie.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 10, 2016)

My Grand kids call us Oma and Opa. I kind of liked the idea of them knowing it came from their German heritage.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 10, 2016)

We're "Grandma and Grandpa". The other grandparents are Nana and Granddad.


----------



## Lynk (Oct 11, 2016)

I am grandma.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 11, 2016)

My two grandsons (both in their early 20s now) were trained to call me Uncle Hoot, since I'm waaaay to young to be their grandfather


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 11, 2016)

They all call us Grandma and Grandpa, except for our 21 yo grandson. He calls me GeeMaw. Still calls Grandpa Grandpa though. Youngest granddaughter doesn`t call us anything-she can`t talk yet. Oh wait,her 2 yo sister calls hubby Papa And Luke,our greatgrandson,doesn`t call us anything yet either,but I`m trying to think of something other than Greatgrandma/Greatgrandpa for him and the ones to follow. Any suggestions?


----------



## Pappy (Oct 12, 2016)

When my grandchildren were small, they called us: Grandmimi and Grandfifi. This has shortened over the years to Mimi and Fifi.


----------



## HazyDavey (Oct 12, 2016)

When the grandkids were small and I was still working it was Grandma and Grandpa Carrot. I'm tall and my job required me to wear a bright orange shirt. These days I'm Grandpa..


----------



## Robusta (Oct 12, 2016)

I am Poppy and the Missus is NaNa or grandma.  My father is old man poppy or grandpa.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 12, 2016)

All the mimis and memas was already taken so I am "momo".


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 12, 2016)

Nanny and grampy.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm Gram and my Hubby is Poppy !


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 12, 2016)

But really...Mr. Baby will probably be my only grandbaby. Who'd a thunk a beautiful little man with his daddie's chin. I mean how do you even describe it???? Heaven on earth...:love_heart::love_heart::love_heart:


----------



## Kadee (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm Nana and hubs is  Pop ..no great grands Grandaughtes are old enough to have children but don't have any


----------



## BlunderWoman (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm Nana


----------



## kaufen (Oct 22, 2016)

My husband and I have always called ourselves Mamaw & Papaw to our  grandson.  He's 2 yrs old now and has recently began calling me Mom.  I  think he should be able to call us whatever he wants (within reason!   lol) and whatever he's comfortable with.  No matter what he calls me,  I'll always answer!


----------



## jujube (Oct 22, 2016)

"Meemaw" when my granddaughter was little, later "Grandma".  I'll be "Meemaw" to the great-grandbaby whenever she starts talking.

The Spousal Equivalent's granddaughter to whom I've been like a grandmother since she was born calls me "JJ".  She occasionally slips and calls me "Grandma" but since the other grandmother is so opposed to me being called Grandma, we've always encouraged the "JJ" name.


----------



## maggiemae (Oct 24, 2016)

I am Nana and husband is Papa!  I love Mamaw & Papaw (my kids called their grandparents that).  You must be from the South!


----------



## DaveA (Oct 25, 2016)

We have 13 grandkids, the oldest turning 40 next year.  My wife has been called most of the mentioned names that you folks have posted.  As adults though, it's pretty much settled down to Gram and Gramps.  We've got 3 great grands, old enough to speak (out of 5) who somehow have latched onto Poppa, in my case, but Gram for my wife.  As our family is very close by and we have gatherings thoughout the year, I think that's led to a degree of uniformity with our names. LOL


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 25, 2016)

Well, do not have grandkids, but due to my Italian heritage I would be Nonna.  Husband would be Poppa


----------



## RubyK (Nov 14, 2016)

I am Grandma.


----------

